# new boat but no title????



## Georgia Ryan (Feb 16, 2013)

hey yall i was given an older 18 foot Carolina skiff with a trailer the other day but they guy that gave it to me had no title for it. it was given to him by a neighbor who moved up north and couldn't take the boat. it is definitely a project but not in that bad of shape. before i put any money into it i want to get it done legally. not really sure where to go from here. if any one has been in this situation before and could give me some advice i would really appreciate it.  the boat does have the numbers one the side but the VIN number is pretty wore down.


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 16, 2013)

You can get a title, but will have to do so by the inspection process.  Go ahead and send in what you have with you fee and you will get an email or letter telling you to get it inspected.  Go to the DNR boat registration site and there you can see the inspection sites.  I just had a jon boat inspected and should be getting my registration shortly.  It had VIN but had never been registered--was a 74 jon boat.  About 10 others at the inspecton site and some had no vin's at all.  DNR just wants to make sure boat isn't stolen.  You probably do need to get a bill of sale from the guy you got it from.  There was a guy at the inspection site that had a boat with numbers on the side but no vin.  Not sure what happened in his situation, but will call and find out and post another answer I knew him.  In the meantime you can look at the DNR site it will list what is needed to get a boat registered.  I know yo will need inspection, but not sure what else.


----------



## MorenoIV (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a boat that was given to me expired regs and no hin.  The DNR actually came to my house while I was at work and did the inspection and attached a new hin.  Now that was a couple of years ago, but you should def be able to get it done.  


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## sea trout (Feb 17, 2013)

same here as above.
the orange boat in my avater, "creampuff", was aqquired by me with no paper work and it was built with no hull id number.
dnr came to the house and inspected it and issued new hid # and affixiated it on the transom.
i was clear to regester it and all at my tag office after that.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 17, 2013)

but i did have a bill of sale!
if your neighbor gave you the boat maybe y'all could make a bill of sale.
mybe needed maybe not. dnr will tell you


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 17, 2013)

Title to the vessel is not the proper name for it.  Vessels are not titled as are road use motor vehicles in Georgia per the Department of Revenue.  The are registered with the DNR as you have been told above.  Any private sale should have a Bill of Sale with some consideration even if for a $1.00.  Carolina Skiff in Waycross should be able to trace the original sale with the HIN or part thereof.  Contact them and see if you can trace the chain of title to assure that it is not stolen.  Then the DNR, if all is on the up- and- up.  They now have state wide inspection stations with dates posted on this site: http://www.georgiawildlife.com/boating/registration.
You will have to pay for the registration and inspection prior to taking it to an inspection station and then they will issue you the numbers, card, etc. via regular mail.  I build custom boats and that is how it is done with them.  Good luck!
Capt. Jimmy
Most of your questions with answers can be found on the site, supra.


----------



## Surfmonster (Feb 17, 2013)

Georgia Ryan said:


> hey yall i was given an older 18 foot Carolina skiff with a trailer the other day but they guy that gave it to me had no title for it. it was given to him by a neighbor who moved up north and couldn't take the boat. it is definitely a project but not in that bad of shape. before i put any money into it i want to get it done legally. not really sure where to go from here. if any one has been in this situation before and could give me some advice i would really appreciate it.  the boat does have the numbers one the side but the VIN number is pretty wore down.



I had the same situation.. I did download a bill of sale and started with registering the trailer at the local courthouse. The police dept had to come to my home to inspect the trailer for correct VIN and working lights...NO Problem!! Now that it was legal to pull I got on the DNR site and downloaded a boat registration form. My advice is to call the 800 # on the site to let them be aware of your situation. I did not the first go round and they sent it back because the # on the boat did not match the Bill Of Sale Name. The person who registered it did not sell it to me. I called and explained the situation, they told me to resend and they would have me in the system for reference..two weeks later my registration and stickers came. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## smoothie (Feb 17, 2013)

The county where the boat was last registered should have all of the information if you can get the guys full name. Also contact the original dealer with his name. They should still have it on file as well. carolinaskiffowner.com will have a ton of info on helping you fix that boat up as well


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 19, 2013)

You can also look up from the numbers on the front of the boat to see who the numbers are registered to(if it was a GA number) .... go to this link .... maytake some digging ...

https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/gdnr_vrs/downloads/boatData.do


----------



## Georgia Ryan (Mar 3, 2013)

hey yall thanks for all the advice. it turns out that it was not even a Carolina skiff. its a 76 ash craft. i live in Bluffton South Carolina so i sent a title search form in to the dnr and received the hull id number and the title number.  it expired in 06. i was given the main owners name but no way to contact him for a title. so im going to call dnr and see if they can come check it out and let me know where to go from this point.


----------

